# LOS ANGELES | Samuel Oschin Air And Space Center | U/C



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

Space Shuttle Endeavour's permanent home breaks ground in Exposition Park


11 years after making its dramatic final flight above Los Angeles (followed by a meandering trip through its city streets), the Space Shuttle Endeavor will finally get its permanent home.




la.urbanize.city







> *Space Shuttle Endeavour's permanent home breaks ground in Exposition Park*
> *The $400-million project will allow the shuttle to stand upright*
> *Steven Sharp*
> 
> ...


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

From the California Science Center some drone footage from the groundbreaking about a month ago, showing the current state of things (cameo from the under construction Lucas Museum in the background as well!)


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

What a spectacular renders , love them , congratulations to who made them!!!


----------



## Shenkey (Mar 19, 2009)

Love the vertical mount of space shuttle.
And the orange booster too!


I have seen space shuttle, but it was lying flat and it looks smaller in appearance than one would think.
Same with Concorde.


----------



## Riley1066 (Mar 7, 2013)

Shenkey said:


> Love the vertical mount of space shuttle.
> And the orange booster too!
> 
> 
> ...


The orange part is the External Tank that provides fuel to the three main engines on the shuttle.


----------



## Riley1066 (Mar 7, 2013)

Once the Endeavour is mounted for this display, and if the Enterprise finally gets its permanent home at the Intrepid Sea Air and Space Museum in New York City, all four shuttles will be displayed in the various parts of a mission.

Endeavour displayed ready for launch

Atlantis displayed in Florida as if it is in space on orbit








Enterprise displayed as if its coming in for a landing:















and Discovery displayed as it would be at the end of a mission on the runway:


----------



## JohnKay75 (May 22, 2017)

This is going to look pretty incredible standing up as if ready for launch. The ET-94 orange external tank was restored and currently sits outside Endeavour's current home. Marrying that with the two solid rocket boosters. ( I have no info where they will acquire those) Only part that some people feel they missed the mark is if the roof could be removable and expose the Shuttle. I'm hoping they will use a transparent glass material for those meandering Expo Park can see it.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

From Skyscraper Page a nice aerial shot of Expo Park and the Air and Space Center in the context of the whole Park development


























LOS ANGELES | METRO Project Rundown 2.0 (non-downtown) - Page 524 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Page 524- LOS ANGELES | METRO Project Rundown 2.0 (non-downtown) City Compilations



skyscraperpage.com






With the new Air and Space Center and Lucas Museum there is a plan to remake Exposition Park into a more green and cohesive park. Hopefully it will be done in time for the Olympics in 2028, here is what it will look like:








































Exposition Park Board Approves New Master Plan


A new master plan approved last week by the Board of Directors for Exposition Park and the California Science Center is set to guide the development of new green space at the 152-acre park over the next 25 years.




la.urbanize.city






Plan website from the designer of the project: Exposition Park Master Plan


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

Some great new aerial views and shots from the ground courtesy of John Kay:


----------

